# Overnight in Calais



## Chitster (Sep 5, 2007)

Where do you stop for the night in Calais having come through the tunnel at 10pm?
Thanks


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Never been thro' the tunnel, but head for the ferry terminal, go to the Dover booking in area that says 'sans billets', you'll find lots of like minded motorhomers doing a free 'overnight'. It'll be a bit noisy but if you are tired you'll hardly notice. It is safe, with loads of security...it even has a police station (manned daytime only?).

Have a great holiday ... you lucky thing.

Texas


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

On the way to Germany this year after a late Eurounnel we stopped in Nieuwport in Belgium. ( I have never fancied Calais) The Aire was called De Zwerver. It had electricity, Toilet and showers all included in the price (Price 1 Euro for the first hour and 50 cents for every hour after. There was a minimum charge of 5 euros. You get a parking ticket when you enter the barrier and you pay on the way out also via a machine (So you can enter and leave whenever you want. It had room for 28 motorhomes and our 8mtr van fitted nicely - I dont think an RV would go in though as turning is a little tight. There were a couple of drive in and out spaces for longer vans (Although we didnt realise this until the morning. It may also be worth your while arriving a little earlier for the eurotunnel as they will let you on free up to 2hrs before if they have space. It is also in the camperstop book I know its not in Calais but it depends where you are heading.Link for De Zwerver 
http://www.campersite.be/staanpl/belgie/nieuwpoort/stelplaats.php


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Avoid the Aire at Calais like the plague. If you are late at night, you have the parking area by the filling station at the tunnel exit, or the Camping Car parking at Cite Europe, or Auchan at Coquelles.
Gerry


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Can I ask if the Cite Europe parking is barriered and can I park a 12 metre M/Home in there?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Bandaid.
Haven't used it personally but it is not barriered. Quite a few members on here have been talking about having overnighted there. Not sure about 12metre MH.
Gerry


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Gary, I'm going to Manky Corpse for a hopitality job soon, and need to overnight both ways,

its a loverly thing to have this big o' motor, but in reality, I'd never buy one for me own use, 36 foot is just too big. stunning, but impractical, even finding fuel stations that has adequate access/egress is not easy.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> even finding fuel stations that has adequate access/egress is not easy.


Avoid the Calais Auchan then. This filters all vehicles into one lane past the pay booth, as usual, and then expects you to do a very tight right hand turn straight after you have paid. There is a grave risk of taking the booth and the barrier posts with you.

G


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

OOhhh thanks Grizzley,

that sort of situation isnt a grave danger for me, its a an absolute certainty.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

bandaid said:


> Can I ask if the Cite Europe parking is barriered and can I park a 12 metre M/Home in there?


Hi,

the Cite Europe parking is HUGE. And if I remember correctly it has dedicated sections for large vehicles.

So there should be no problem.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Boff...that's useful info for us too. 

Can you give directions for the large vehicles car park at Cite de Europe please ? We've tried twice to find it with no success.

G


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Boff, 

thank you, and yes, directions would be good. 



Actually a decent bloke would base himself there and guide everyone in, with a 

" Follow Me " sign on the roof. :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Is this Cite parking something new? I have never seen it and always park in the coach park! There was some waste ground almost opposite the coach park which I think they were working on when I was last there, is this it?

peedee


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi again,

sorry, can't give you any directions. Have been there four years ago, cannot remember anymore.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just e-mailed Cite de Europe to ask where the camping car parking is and if it is possible to park overnight there.

Will let you know what they say.

G


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The Camping Car parking at Cite Europe is in the car park next to the Coach Park. If you pass the Coach Park with it on your right, it is the next entrance on the right.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

An immaculate service from the memberhip, thanks to you all once more.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

AFAIK The Cite Europe coach park is the only parking area without a height barrier for motorhomes, parked there last year for shopping, not 100% sure but I think overnight parking is tolerated.

Its on Blvd Du Kent

50.931889N 1.811242E

>Link to Google Map<

Hopefully grizzly will get a definite email reply.

pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

GerryD said:


> The Camping Car parking at Cite Europe is in the car park next to the Coach Park. If you pass the Coach Park with it on your right, it is the next entrance on the right.


Hi GerryD,

Sorry, just missed your post, is this a new facility, didn't see it last year?

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calais*

Hi

I prefer the ferry teminal to the others mentioned. I have not tried the other places so maybe my judgement is unfair.

Bandaid - best place for fuel at Calais for you is the Total garage at the "Z I Marcel" - next to the cash and carry. Loads of lorries use it and it is very easy access.

R


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks Russell,

I got that done in the sat nav now.


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Cite de Europe.*

Cite de Europe now has a specific area for Motorhomes near to the Netherlands entry. Just follow the motorhome parking signs. There are no height barriers and lots of space. I was there three weeks ago.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for clarifying that ubuntu1, thats good news, especially if they allow overnighters.

pete


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

GerryD said:


> The Camping Car parking at Cite Europe is in the car park next to the Coach Park. If you pass the Coach Park with it on your right, it is the next entrance on the right.


Thanks Gerry, not quite where I thought, but your directions are good.

peedee


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Over night in Calais*

We use the huge carpark overlooking the yacht basin on the seafront. It is used by a few HGV'S & there is usually about a dozen M/H'S.
It is quiet & never had any problems.
Forrester


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Over night in Calais*

We use the huge carpark overlooking the yacht basin on the seafront. It is used by a few HGV'S & there is usually about a dozen M/H'S.
It is quiet & never had any problems.
Forrester


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

The Camping Car parking area is next to the coach parking where motorhomes used to park. It is just down from the gravel area where they tried to get people to park.
It is at the Carrefor end of the building and you may notice the very high height barrier.
I asked at the information desk when we were there last month and they confirmed that we could stay all night and that there was no charge.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Over night in Calais*



Forrester said:


> We use the huge carpark overlooking the yacht basin on the seafront. It is used by a few HGV'S & there is usually about a dozen M/H'S.
> It is quiet & never had any problems.
> Forrester


Hi Forrester,we used to use the yacht basin car park until last year. The police came round in the morning and moved us on with a friendly warning that we had to use the aire in future. Someone has since posted on here a while back that they have now put up 'no camping-car' signs 

pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

we just returned from france trip.
used aire / overnight stop at gravellines about 20 mins from calais on road towards dunkirk.
on side of river on outskirts of vilage. very pleasant . accomodates up to 50 units. we used it on way out and on return only about 20 units on each time. off hand book is called camperstops or overnight stops
used several stops and most are good with sat nav co- ordinates

diesel france 1.46 euro
luxemburg 1.26 euro
germany 1.42 euro
switserland 2.36 swiss francs.

regards 
Dave p


----------

